# How many dogs constitute a Major



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This question is for people who are actively engaged in the AKC breed ring. In the early seventies when I was involved in the breed ring, it took sixty to seventy dogs (if my recollection is correct) to acheive a Major. My question and I honestly don't have a clue, is how many dogs does it take to get a 3,4,5, point major in the ring today. We have three top show breeders of Doberman Pinscers in our club and I am constantly asking them but they are not sure. Could Daphne or Jackie help me out on this?
Thanks, Cliff


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Depending on the region -- a 3 point major can be as small as 11 dogs (males and bitches) or as high as 14 dogs and 16 bitches. Four point majors run from a low of 13/15 to a high of 17/18. Five points runs from 18/23 to 24/32.

Yes numbers have been decreasing steadily over the last decade or longer. New people are not doing conformation (expensive and boring) but instead are choosing to do more performance events (agility, herding, rally). Obedience entries are also dropping because of the ho-hum factor. 

I had the priviledge of watching Richard Dexel judge a specialty show in Memphis in the mid-seventies. The entry was huge -- especially the Open Dog class. Another one of the Memphis specialties (I grew up in that club) had almost 200 dogs entered at a time when 200 was the limit per judge.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, Daphne!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am not Daphne or Jackie though 

You can look under any regional division on the chart linked below and see how many of a particular breed it takes to make a major. In my area it is in the upper teens to twenties for GSD. Yes, certainly, numbers have declined appreciably for GSDs. 

American Kennel Club - Point Schedule


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Samba, was not aware of the list or where to find it. I really appreciate the information. Was only curious as its been many years since I was active. I do go to Boardwalk KC show every year, but I sit back on sidelines and don't really get engaged. Thanks!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Samba said:


> I am not Daphne or Jackie though
> 
> You can look under any regional division on the chart linked below and see how many of a particular breed it takes to make a major. In my area it is in the upper teens to twenties for GSD. Yes, certainly, numbers have declined appreciably for GSDs.
> 
> American Kennel Club - Point Schedule


Note that it usually varies a little between males and females and that the best of Winners will get the higher point total. 
or if your non champion dog/bitch wins Group or BIS then they will be credited with the highest point total of any breed in the group or show (for all breed shows).


----------

